# What interior color?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

ok so my PHS shows that my interior is parchment and I'm looking at getting one through REM, but the only colors for perforated pattern according to AMES is black, white, snadalwood, saddle, buckskin, bright red, medium red, maroom, dark green, light blue, medium blue and dark blue.

So what color should I get? Or should I see if REM makes parchment?

-X


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So they do not make a parchment. I am either stuck with white or sandlewood. Here are the colors I'm contemplating and a pic of my headliner, you can see the seats below.

Opinions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The center one looks dirty.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL, thats the sandlewood. And here is what my doors and seats look like atm, they won't be replaced just cleaned up whenever I can find a good cleaner that works....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If the headliner is in good condition, just clean it and re-spray it with SEM color-coat.
I did that on the Parchment visors in my last 68; turned out great.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What color is the dash?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd go with the white.....IMHO.:cheers Eric


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> What color is the dash?


Dash is black, I bought the white one.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

I've always felt the interior kits were affordable!! I'd change it all to white. Parchment always will look dull (for lack of a better word) Just my opinion.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go with the white. It actually is an off white, a cream color. Pretty much dead on.


----------

